# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Pacman frog not pooping

## cricat mekikudo

I've read some cases about impacted pacman frogs, or those with water edema syndrome...I'm not sure whether my pacman frog is in the same situation. My new albino pacman frog has just arrived home for about 5 days. The prior owner said that he fed him feeder fish and pinky regularly, but I don't think this is a good diet so I offer him crickets instead, and only 1 feeder fish yesterday. He's been eating a lot, but around in his cage I find no poop! He burrows under the substrate for all day (I'm using coco fiber), only when I put some crickets in his cage does he move to catch the prey (his tongue is incredibly long and sticky!)-is this too inactive?. And also, I notice that his body is a bit bigger than when I first got him. Here are some of his pictures




Does he look normal? I'm new to pacman frog so I don't really know if this is a sign of disease and that his body is bloated, or he's just getting fat. Should I worry about his situation and start doing something now?

----------


## Lija

he looks awesome! and healthy! please don't feed him feeder fish and pinkies, those are very bad as a feeders, very fattening and hard to digest, feeder fish commonly carry parasites and bunch of other bad stuff for your froggy.
 you can do mice once a month at the max, and your frog is better off without feeder fish at all. as a staple use nightcrawlers ( earthworms) and roaches. Crickets are ok too, although they are not the most nutritious food out there.  you can do as treat once in a while hormworms  or pacman food.
 they don't poop every day and some try to burry poops in a substrate so you may not even see it.

 pacman frogs some people call pet rocks, they mostly sit in one spot and wait for food to come, unless they are young or hungry or both  :Smile:  or just pooped, then they go as far as possible from it. 
 if you want you can answer sticky thread "trouble in the enclosure" questions and post them here, so we can go through and help you correct if anything needs fixing.

----------



----------


## TheHornedToad

I soak my frogs in a warm dechlorinated honey bath every week and they usually poop in the bath or, a few hours afterwards. My adult frog goes every two weeks but my baby goes every two days, yours looks like an adult so i would just give him a few days to relax and he will poop. Foods like earthworms I find makes my pacman's poop more so you can give that a try too.

----------



----------


## cricat mekikudo

thank you very much guys, I will give him some more days. If till the end of the week he hasn't pooped, I'll try honey warm water  :Big Grin:

----------

